# Cub 2005



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Well theres alot to report....
LT1000's are getting Kohlers with NO price increase. Lowes will continue with the Briggs units for 1.00 less. DUH....think Ill take the Kohler.
2000 series all get cast iron rear ends like the 2500's have had. same internals.

ALL machines get a mow-in-reverse feature called RevTech.Gives user the choice for conditions.MTD is adding since there has been a revision to the laws regarding liability. Its not a retro item.

(This is kind of tough since just 20 mile away from us a fellow lost a 22 month old son to infection and surgeries 5 days after he backed over him. Don't know what brand tractor.Its just a tragedy.)

Do you back your car up without looking????????


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Cast Iron rear end in the 2000 series?That sounds impressive.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Neil,

Thanks for the update..always hungry to hear from Cub and their products. If you hear about the other lines like the 3000 & 5000 if any changes or additional features, please let us know

Thanks,

Duc


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

3000 pretty unchanged......control valve needed for rear 3 point and front hitch is standard on largest engine (25 kohler) model now.
Oh, all 1000~3000 series tractors get black frames and running gear.
Have a MONSTER LT coming.....called a Super LT it has a 27hp Kohler and a 54" deck,belt drive of course......price will be in mid $2000. For about 400 more you can get it with a heavier built,ground engaging trans.Std trans on 1000 isn't shabby though. We haven't had the first in 3 years now.
Line up of belt drives is pretty impressive although the shaft drives are my favorite.

38" 2000 series is gone again......thats a shame.

5000 series has few changes....adding a Cat 20hp in Spring. Been a pretty successful tractor for first year.60"-25 hp 2wd continues at 7999.00 price point.

more on compact updates over in Cub Compact forum


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Cast Iron rear end in the 2000 series?That sounds impressive. *


:ditto: and its about time that Cub gets a mow-in-reverse feature. And yes i would take the Kohler over the Briggs for just a dollar. Thanks Neil for keeping us updated:thumbsup:


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Cast Iron rear end in the 2000 series?That sounds impressive. *


Actually, Jody internals are the same as the large aluminum housings.Other than the nice sound of "cast iron".....biggest benefit is it adds about 40 lbs to an already heavy tractor down low where you want it for tiller or front blade work. Saves adding weight to tires and/or wheels.

For grass mower guys no real benefit,in fact might be a drawback on a soft yard.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Neil! Always glad to hear what's new!


----------

